# New Vamp make up.



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Got my new vampire make-up in today from Manic Panic!! It's called "Vampyr's Veil" and the shade is moonlight. It looks really good. It's more of a pale flesh tone rather than a stark white which is exactly what I wanted, a natural more realalistic vampire.
Here are some pics


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

looks good GD, any no make up pics to compare it with?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

the dogman said:


> looks good GD, any no make up pics to compare it with?


Oh sorry. I forgot I was going to do that.
Here ya' go.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It is subtle, but I think it actually looks more realistic that way! 
It is a nice pallor without being campy. 

Very nice!


.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> It is subtle, but I think it actually looks more realistic that way!
> It is a nice pallor without being campy.
> 
> Very nice!
> ...


Good. Thats what i was going for. If your going to be up close and personal with the guest it's good to look more natural. However, when I did the play _Dracula_ we had to do the white make-up because it was on stage and it needs to be able to show from far away.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice!! I agree, the more subtle, the more effective. And as always, I LOVE the fangs. I think I'm going to get some and wear them to the Twilight movie. 

Yes, I'm a geek.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> Very nice!! I agree, the more subtle, the more effective. And as always, I LOVE the fangs. I think I'm going to get some and wear them to the Twilight movie.
> 
> Yes, I'm a geek.


my friends and I are going to the movie in costume too. Haha! We're even going in a silver volvo! Now who's the geek? Thanks for the kind words hooch.


----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

who makes the fangs. my wife is looking for a good pair.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

They're Scarecrow Pro fangs if i'm not mistaken. Can get them direct from Vampfangs.com or ebay. Bought my first pair last night after seeing GDfreak's. (The regular ones, not the subtle small ones, not sure which your wearing, i think it's regular)

Which reminds me i meant to msg him and thank him for the pics.

I'd seen them before and have never actually bought a proper pair of fangs, kept hearing that scarecrow were the best and decided to buy last night.

Seeing as it's only the second week of september and my mastercard bill is over $600 already for halloween stuff i didn't see the harm.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

that came out good GD. I told ya the vampyre veil would be the best choice.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OMGDan said:


> They're Scarecrow Pro fangs if i'm not mistaken. Can get them direct from Vampfangs.com or ebay. Bought my first pair last night after seeing GDfreak's. (The regular ones, not the subtle small ones, not sure which your wearing, i think it's regular)
> 
> Which reminds me i meant to msg him and thank him for the pics.
> 
> ...


Ha!! good choice!! Yes I was wearing the normal ones. They've gotten a little discolored over the years from blood so I need to get new ones. I'm getting the small ones this year though too. I want to see how they look. They might be good for a nice subtle effect that I could wear around town. haha! You can also get them at Spirit or spencers. Make sure they are SCARECROW fangs and not the other brand!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

runswithvampires said:


> that came out good GD. I told ya the vampyre veil would be the best choice.


Thank you!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> my friends and I are going to the movie in costume too. Haha! We're even going in a silver volvo! Now who's the geek? Thanks for the kind words hooch.



Oh, my lord, I wish I could go with you. In a *silver Volvo*....you rock, my friend!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MHooch said:


> Oh, my lord, I wish I could go with you. In a *silver Volvo*....you rock, my friend!!!


Yes. Its going to be my new car I am hopefully getting next week.


----------



## elizabethjanee (Jul 22, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> Got my new vampire make-up in today from Manic Panic!! It's called "Vampyr's Veil" and the shade is moonlight. It looks really good. It's more of a pale flesh tone rather than a stark white which is exactly what I wanted, a natural more realalistic vampire.
> Here are some pics


Congrats on being Manic Panic's dyehard of the month.
lol, i was just looking at there website. I love their dye cause, i can make my kitty pink and green.

gotta love all veggie based dyes.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

elizabethjanee said:


> Congrats on being Manic Panic's dyehard of the month.
> lol, i was just looking at there website. I love their dye cause, i can make my kitty pink and green.
> 
> gotta love all veggie based dyes.


haha. thanks! I've been thinking about dying my dogs paws blue.


----------



## Purichan (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice! Looks great, I've used their stuff in the past as well. Got the Manic Panic Virgin white powder (its a shade or two lighter I think, but still very natural looking) and the subtle fangs from Scarecrow. I styled my hair real nice and wore a blood red shirt to the Breaking Dawn midnight release party. Got a lot of stares and a lot of compliments. It was fun! The only other thing I considered doing was buying some FX Contact Lenses.

Either the gold immortal lenses or the blackout theatrical ones for a hungry vamp.  I'm too scared to try 'em though, I'm always paranoid when it comes to the eyes. They look awesome though if you're willing to try.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Purichan said:


> Nice! Looks great, I've used their stuff in the past as well. Got the Manic Panic Virgin white powder (its a shade or two lighter I think, but still very natural looking) and the subtle fangs from Scarecrow. I styled my hair real nice and wore a blood red shirt to the Breaking Dawn midnight release party. Got a lot of stares and a lot of compliments. It was fun! The only other thing I considered doing was buying some FX Contact Lenses.
> 
> Either the gold immortal lenses or the blackout theatrical ones for a hungry vamp.  I'm too scared to try 'em though, I'm always paranoid when it comes to the eyes. They look awesome though if you're willing to try.


I'm actually getting some. I was planing on getting ones like in _Interview With the Vampire_ but now I'm starting to want red ones again. crap. I can never make up my mind. haha! Maybe I'll just get both


----------



## Purichan (Sep 16, 2008)

Great. Definitely post pictures if you do, maybe that'll get me to pick up a pair.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Purichan said:


> Great. Definitely post pictures if you do, maybe that'll get me to pick up a pair.


i think quite a few members have actually used some. maybe ask around for some pictures. i'm sure they'll be happy to show off


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

GD, your just too cute. 
I Know you posted this a few days ago, but I am just catching up.
Make up and fangs are just way cool and I do like the subtle effect, however if it is at night..
might be a little too subtle in the dark. and we didn't get a pic of the hint of fresh kill on your lips.....LOL. If your going for subtle Interview type contacts.....
But RED is always shocking....GET BOTH I SAY ! 
Hows that silver Volvo? Did it pan out for you? Hope its sitting in your driveway !


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> GD, your just too cute.
> I Know you posted this a few days ago, but I am just catching up.
> Make up and fangs are just way cool and I do like the subtle effect, however if it is at night..
> might be a little too subtle in the dark. and we didn't get a pic of the hint of fresh kill on your lips.....LOL. If your going for subtle  Interview type contacts.....
> ...


Thank you! The volvo!! hopefully soon. I'm still looking around to get a good price. I'm totaly goingt to put a vamp sticker on it! haha!!


----------

